# Have you ever.....



## Aprill (Apr 17, 2008)

Changed your whole look to compete with your partner's ex? This pic just made me want to ask that question (silly I know)







I think this one is a pre-Marilyn Pic






What a difference a man can make eh?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, I can't believe she's changed herself so much! That's kind of sad...

I wouldn't do it, personally.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2008)

That is called low self esteem. I wouldnt change my look for trying to look like his ex's. they were all boring, and some of them pretty ugly if you ask me. No way i would. [Plus i have more style in my pinky toe than they all together had



go figure]


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2008)

I think i've done it once but i'll never do it again. theres no fun in being a reminder of his ex.

To a point i think its the influence men make on women, not the fact that she's trying to copy his ex's style. I can't stand J.lo but she's the perfect example. Shes been with top celebrities and in each relationship she was transformed into their style and to be honest I don't think that had to deal with low self-esteem. Its sometimes fun to step out of your boundaries.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 17, 2008)

Personally I don't like Dita or Evan's style at all. I think Evan looks really pretty pre Manson. I would NEVER change my style to look more like my bf's ex. Nury is right, that is a sign of low self esteem.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 17, 2008)

She looked so much prettier before!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 17, 2008)

I wouldn't change my look to look like my partners Ex nor anyone else for that matter !!! If somone truly like you for who you are than it only matters that you look like yourself!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't think I ever knew any of my ex's previous partners.

If a boyfriend really liked short hair or skirts on women, I might wear my hair up on a date or put on a pair of heels and a nice pencil skirt.

But I never did anything drastic like dye or cut my hair, for anyone.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have never changed myself for a man or to compete with a mans ex. That being said I've seen other girls do it. My younger sister is currently changing herself and her interests so she will fit in better with the new guy she is dating (one of my friends).


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah... You know where I stand... I dunno if Dita should be flattered or pissed...


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 17, 2008)

Seems pretty silly to me.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is called low self esteem. I wouldnt change my look for trying to look like his ex's. they were all boring, and some of them pretty ugly if you ask me. No way i would. [Plus i have more style in my pinky toe than they all together had



go figure]


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 18, 2008)

She looks so pretty in that second picture, I don't understand why she wants to look sickly..


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 18, 2008)

thats crazy to me, I don't think I would ever do something like that, in fact I would try to look the complete opposite like something hotter and better


----------



## daer0n (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thats crazy to me, I don't think I would ever do something like that, in fact I would try to look the complete opposite like something hotter and better TOTALLY agree!


----------



## kitsune89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think she looked waaaay better before.

I would never change myself for anyone. That was the main rule in the begnning of my relationship. "Don't change yourself for me"


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 18, 2008)

I dunno - like I know ME... if my man didn't dress well, I would wanna help him change how he looks but for the better. If I met him and he dressed like a nerd, then I'll upgrade his stuff and make him a hot ass looking nerd, haha.

I understand a guy not liking you wearing a short skirt or whatever, but I don't think I'm capable of being influenced to the extremes like that Rachel girl. She just looks moded because everyone now is comparing her to his ex, Dita.

But that being said, I do notice how couples over time start dressing a like to compliment each other. Influencing each other, obviously.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 20, 2008)

what an interesting thread. i've never changed myself for an ex or a boyfriend and the idea has never come to me. usually, when i'm dating someone it's because we like each other for who we are instead of people we dated before. i think she was really pretty before she did her makeover. but i can understand why she was intimdated by dita von tesse. who wouldn't be?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 20, 2008)

No way! I would never change my style to compere with an ex, it's so unnecessary.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 20, 2008)

She actually changed her look for a movie that she needed to do. She was interviewed about it.


----------



## katana (Apr 20, 2008)

I think Evan Rachel is not only suffering from low self esteem, but a mild mental disorder. Sorry if thats harsh, but what she's doing is seriously not normal or good for her health.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She actually changed her look for a movie that she needed to do. She was interviewed about it. weird that the movie required her to look just like marilyn's ex.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 22, 2008)

Absolutely not! Take me for who I am!


----------

